# sub main in flats uk



## alland13 (Jul 14, 2008)

Surely each flat has its own meter? I would think a 25mm 2core swa from the panelboard to an isolator/meter in the flat, local authority cutout then into your D.B

panelboard
to
meter
to
cut-out
to
Dist Board


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It may be that a landlords cupboard will be provided at a ground floor location in to which the Supply Co will install 10 separate meters. From this position you will need to install 9 switch Fuses ( something similar to the Wylex 110 range) and connect from these to the distribution board ( consumer unit) at each flat. In effect you are just extending the meter tails. You can use 16mm as the sub feeders, but you will need to determine the thermal effect factors otherwise 25mm will be the sub main of choice.The 10th meter you can connect to a local consumer unit within the meter cupboard for landlord usage. In all instances you will need to take a 16mm Main earth with you or by calculation utilise the SWA armouring as the Main Earth - see appropriate BS7671 tables for this one '

Frank


----------

